
What's So Dangerous About Psychology Professor Jordan Peterson? - jseliger
https://www.chronicle.com/article/whats-so-dangerous-about/242256
======
googletazer
There is absolutely nothing dangerous about Peterson. The perceived danger is
that once unpopular ideas/thoughts are discussed in the marketplace of ideas,
so to speak, and that they might win out. I'd much rather ideas that promote
inhumanity be discussed in the open that driven underground and allowed to
fester there.

